# Apple Wireless CarPlay?



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Anyone played around the unit enough to know if there will be an upgrade to provide Wireless Apple CarPlay I know some aftermarket units have it now and apparently VW wanted to demo it late last year as well. Here's hoping next year's Atlas will have it enabled by default and it will be a simple upgrade to the 2018 models. 

Apparently, Wireless CarPlay relies on having WiFi in the unit, which the 8" Discovery Units do ( not sure about the other ones ).


On a semi-related note, I noticed that "Park Pilot" is an option in the menu, but it's disabled. I wonder if there's any chance of enabling that or if it needs additional sensors. I have parking sensors all around, but not the 360º camera on my Atlas Highline ( 2nd highest trim in Canada)


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

No wireless CarPlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JungleMindState said:


> No wireless CarPlay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're working on it on the android side now. I imagine ios will have it too within the year.


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

ice4life said:


> They're working on it on the android side now. I imagine ios will have it too within the year.


iOS has had it for a while, but VW’s infotainment system doesn’t support it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd love to have wireless CarPlay now that iPhones have wireless charging too. It would be great if they can just do a firmware update on the head unit to enable that functionality, but I'm not very optimistic.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Any iPhone X users? I get an error message saying it cannot connect to carplay. Have tried the USB cable in both the forward and console ports.

Not sure if there is a trick or something I am missing in getting the connection up and running


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

jkopelc said:


> Any iPhone X users? I get an error message saying it cannot connect to carplay. Have tried the USB cable in both the forward and console ports.
> 
> Not sure if there is a trick or something I am missing in getting the connection up and running


No issue here, from 7+ to X

Make sure that Siri is turned on.
Make sure that your car is running.
On your iPhone, go to Settings > General > CarPlay > Available Cars and select your car.


OR 

Connect your iPhone to a different USB port in your car or change USB cables.
Update to latest IOS software: 11.1.1


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> Any iPhone X users? I get an error message saying it cannot connect to carplay. Have tried the USB cable in both the forward and console ports.
> 
> Not sure if there is a trick or something I am missing in getting the connection up and running


I know it is a stupid question, but are you using the apple usb cord from the box? I know that my past iphones are very particular about connecting to cars with different cords.


----------

